# Nel nome del male



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

l'ho visto alla tv.
impressionante.
ho scoperto che ci sono  20.000  persone all'anno in italia che spariscono (tutti giovanissimi) a causa delle sette sataniche.
un mondo di cui tutti sanno l'esistenza ma che pochi conoscono veramente.
una vera piaga, che causa la morte di giovani che hanno avuto la sfiga di incontrare nella loro strada qualche pezzo di merda che fa parte di una setta satanica.
dalle quali, pare, sia impossibile uscire.
giovani che si suicidano, nel caso delle bestie di satana di varese sono stati almeno 12 i ragazzi trovati impiccati, che si sono schiantati con la macchina, morti in modo tragico ma volontario.
ma come si fa? gente che sembra normalissima e che poi la sera fa riti satanici
e famiglie distrutte, che non sanno più dove siano finiti i loro figli, che li vede cambiare senza capire.
terribile


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

io li definisco malati mentali.


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io li definisco malati mentali.


 
ti dirò, vedendo certe messe e certi riti cristiani mi viene da pensare che siano malati pure quelli


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti dirò, vedendo certe messe e certi riti cristiani mi viene da pensare che siano malati pure quelli



si ok ma con tutta la merda e il male che c'è vai pure a idolatrare il demonio?
ma vaf******o pure  ai satanisti ..
Ti piaccio così pacata e serena??


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *si ok ma con tutta la merda e il male che c'è vai pure a idolatrare il demonio?*
> ma vaf******o pure ai satanisti ..
> Ti piaccio così pacata e serena??


di gente cattiva è pieno il mondo,.
che almeno si organizzino


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io li definisco malati mentali.


 

Menti deboli che vengono manipolate. Anche certe "sette" cattoliche operano alla stessa maniera e venirne fuori è altrettanto difficile. Ho visto tempo fa un documentario sull'Opus Dei in cui intervistavano ex affiliati che poi avevano cercato di uscirne e la stessa cosa succede con Scientology...ma io ne ho conociuta una di queste realtà ben più da vicino...sono terribili


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> *Menti deboli che vengono manipolate*. Anche certe "sette" cattoliche operano alla stessa maniera e venirne fuori è altrettanto difficile. Ho visto tempo fa un documentario sull'Opus Dei in cui intervistavano ex affiliati che poi avevano cercato di uscirne e la stessa cosa succede con Scientology...ma io ne ho conociuta una di queste realtà ben più da vicino...sono terribili


 
esatto.
menti duttili, morbide, inesperte che vengono affascinate da questi riti e trascinate in un inferno.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2009)

gli stessi testimoni di geova


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> esatto.
> menti duttili, morbide, inesperte che vengono affascinate da questi riti e trascinate in un inferno.


 

Del resto è esattamente su questo che fanno leva: individuano i tuoi bisogni e ti danno ciò di cui hai bisogno. Ti danno un lavoro, una "famiglia" e amici quando tu sei un introverso, timido, solitario, magari complessato. Ti costruiscono attorno qualcosa da cui non puoi più uscire. Eh ne avrei da raccontare su 'ste robe, ma è meglio che taccia va.
Comunque se ci pensiamo è come per quelli che si sono fatti fregare i soldi da Vanna Marchi; ad un giorno in pretura sfilavano per testimoniare e non ce n'era uno che si potesse definire "normale" nel senso che si trattava sempre di persone che avevano subito lutti, avevano malattie o quant'altro


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Del resto è esattamente su questo che fanno leva: individuano i tuoi bisogni e ti danno ciò di cui hai bisogno. Ti danno un lavoro, una "famiglia" e amici quando tu sei un introverso, timido, solitario, magari complessato. Ti costruiscono attorno qualcosa da cui non puoi più uscire. Eh ne avrei da raccontare su 'ste robe, ma è meglio che taccia va.
> Comunque se ci pensiamo è come per quelli che si sono fatti fregare i soldi da Vanna Marchi; ad un giorno in pretura sfilavano per testimoniare e non ce n'era uno che si potesse definire "normale" nel senso che si trattava sempre di persone che avevano subito lutti, avevano malattie o quant'altro


bhè no lale, quelli che si sono fatti inchiappare  dalla marchi avevano almeno l'obiettivo di fare soldi.
questi invece giocano sulla fragilità di adolescenti sguarniti di difese.


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè no lale, quelli che si sono fatti inchiappare dalla marchi avevano almeno l'obiettivo di fare soldi.
> questi invece giocano sulla fragilità di adolescenti sguarniti di difese.


 
Dico che a chi abbocca a 'ste cose manca sempre qualche neurone nel cervello per una ragione o per l'altra


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Dico che a chi abbocca a 'ste cose manca sempre qualche neurone nel cervello per una ragione o per l'altra


non sono d'accordo.
possono essere ignoranti, disperati e boccaloni.


----------



## Old sperella (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo.
> possono essere ignoranti, disperati e boccaloni.


ti quoto . e dall'altra ci sono persone che agiscono a regola d'arte , toccando i tasti giusti a seconda di chi hanno di fronte .


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo.
> possono essere ignoranti, disperati e boccaloni.


 
Bhè, già, forse c'hai ragione pure tu...


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Bhè, già, forse c'hai ragione pure tu...


se aggiungo un coglioni ti pare meglio?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se aggiungo un coglioni ti pare meglio?


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se aggiungo un coglioni ti pare meglio?


 
E' più d'effetto sì


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Giugno 2009)

La mini serie però ha fatto pena.

Bentivoglio pareva più strafatto di suo figlio e ha fatto cose totalmente illogiche... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se l'intento era quello di fare uno spaccato credibile di quel mondo, han secondo me ottenuto l'effetto contrario...


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La mini serie però ha fatto pena.
> 
> Bentivoglio pareva più strafatto di suo figlio e ha fatto cose totalmente illogiche...
> 
> ...


si lui è bravo ma qui sembrava più fora del figlio.
però traspariva la disperazione 
che poi voglio vedere se un padre che cerca il figlio viene così guidato nei meandri del satanismo


----------

